# Does a purple apistogramma exist?



## fathertime (Sep 1, 2016)

Good afternoon all,

I've been looking at the different color variations of the apistogramma genus and I've noticed that I've found a plethora of images that make the fish appear purple... I can't tell if this is the actual color of the fish or some kind of lighting/PhotoShop enhancement.

Has anyone ever seen an apistogramma that appeared purple?


----------



## jamier (Sep 21, 2016)

I haven't seen but i think not photoshop..its real


----------



## fathertime (Sep 1, 2016)

jamier said:


> I haven't seen but i think not photoshop..its real


Thank you jamier for taking the time to reply. I can't help but feel that this coloration exists as well. In some photos you can see the "bleeding out" of the color from the intense lighting, but in others you can clearly see the crisp white natural light on the background objects which leads me to believe it isn't lighting trickery.

The follow up question then becomes how do you even track a fish like this down for purchase? I am willing to bet that this is by no means a natural species and has been line breed by a specialty breeder... I've never pursed a fish that wasn't a standard genus/species so does anyone have any advice for me in regards to how to begin this pursuit?

My ultimate goal is to find a fish that is in the apistogramma genus that has either a purple body or fin structures or ideally both. The species within apistrogramma is not as important to me, however that statement has its limits.

I am completely at a loss of how to approach this as I've never attempted to locate a fish purely based on its color schema, but for the specific project I am working on it's a requirement.

Thank you to anyone who has any information regarding this matter, your input is invaluable.


----------

